

Show HN: 3cosystem – biggest tech and event calendar in your city - sheraz
http://www.3cosystem.com

======
bbcbasic
Its nice. I will use this to keep an eye on events in Sydney.

------
tckr
You are just aggregating Meetup and Eventbrite.

How do we get other events listed?

~~~
sheraz
Right, but it seems that meetup and eventbrite are about 90% of the events in
any place. So chasing that last 10% is not part of the MVP.

That said, I've been thinking on this question. I see two easy ways:

1\. a Webform with email verification / admin verification

2\. (My favorite) - Make a calendar invite to events@3cosystem.com and I can
have Mailgun handle the request to my API.

3\. Submit your URL to an iCal/Gcal and I scrape it on a daily cron.

Any other thoughts?

